# Yanmar 1610 D Powershift



## gonnagarden (Apr 19, 2017)

Rather than revive a thread from 2017, I am reposting a question that posted that point. For the several years that I have owned it, the range selector on my YM1610D has been very difficult to shift, to the point that the shift lever actually broke off and I am now shifting with vice grips. There is no apparent rust and I can occasionally shift with less resistance but generally it requires considerable tweaking with going through the gears engaging and disengaging the clutch, etc. I gather that the problem may be a broken spring in the range shifter valve. If this could be the culprit, could someone advise me how to access the valve assembly? I have the service manual which is no help and the parts manual which is written in Japanese.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

gonnagarden said:


> Rather than revive a thread from 2017, I am reposting a question that posted that point. For the several years that I have owned it, the range selector on my YM1610D has been very difficult to shift, to the point that the shift lever actually broke off and I am now shifting with vice grips. There is no apparent rust and I can occasionally shift with less resistance but generally it requires considerable tweaking with going through the gears engaging and disengaging the clutch, etc. I gather that the problem may be a broken spring in the range shifter valve. If this could be the culprit, could someone advise me how to access the valve assembly? I have the service manual which is no help and the parts manual which is written in Japanese.


I nearly missed your posting because it wasn't in the Yanmar sub-section here. 

In the manual found on this site and at the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, we see the layout of your shifter.










And the other lever.









In the first image, remove the shifter knob. Unscrew it. Remove the cover plate. Now there is some access to inspect parts for rust and binding. Look at item #13. Is it rusted, worn (no spring life left), not moving like it should? Item 10 is shown in 3 segments in the diagram. It's one piece. Ensure it's lubricated well. Did the shifter rod (item #10) wear thing item #21 the big washer? 

Inspect item #2. Looks like a travel linkage of some type. My shifter is setup different on the floor. So you are needing to examine things closer. IF all looks good at this first level, the casted housing needs to be removed to go the next level deeper. The gasket in the first image shows 4 bolts, yet only 2 are shown pictorially. Examine and note the sequence of each bolt length and hardware under the head. 

When your are deeper, examine the second spring, item #6 if you can. There is a single wear ball bearing seated with the spring. I bet it fits in a pocket to the cover casting. 

The diagram does not show how item #8 fits with item #3. Or if either should. 

The second image may be the clutch shifter for the desired operation range of the PowerShifter to work in. I show it here because these items are linked together into the transmission gearing. 

There are 2 more levers I do not understand without the knowledge of operating a YM1610. Those would be the next 2 diagrams in the parts manual. 

Typically, Yanmar and Deere often times mention to use GL-4 grease. Do this for items above the casting cover. GL-4 should not be used in areas of hydraulic fluid (J20C). No cross contamination allowed.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Moved!


----------



## gonnagarden (Apr 19, 2017)

bmaverick said:


> I nearly missed your posting because it wasn't in the Yanmar sub-section here.
> 
> In the manual found on this site and at the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, we see the layout of your shifter.
> 
> ...





bmaverick said:


> I nearly missed your posting because it wasn't in the Yanmar sub-section here.
> 
> In the manual found on this site and at the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, we see the layout of your shifter.
> 
> ...


bmaverick,

thank you so much for the prompt and detailed reply. I apologize for my ineptitude and posting to the wrong location on the website.

This is a much more detailed and cogent tutorial in the relevant anatomy and function of the transmission than I expected.

I will begin to address the Powershift Range selector problem as soon as I get through with troubleshooting the electrical system (Hood is off, most lights disconnected, steering wheel and dash removed) as I am installing a new mechanical coolant temperature sensor And a mechanical hour meter/gauge While I repair broken wires and terminals in the process.

I very much appreciate your sharing your considerable expertise and taking the time to compose a thoughtful and focused approach with those great diagrams to shepherd me through The repair.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

gonnagarden said:


> bmaverick,
> 
> thank you so much for the prompt and detailed reply. I apologize for my ineptitude and posting to the wrong location on the website.
> 
> ...


Your very welcome.

You too can snag a PDF version of that manual right off the site at:

YANMAR YM1610DGR PARTS MANUAL NPC-1114 | Tractor Forum


----------

